# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Motor step 2 pha TQ mới và 5 pha Nhật cũ. loại nào tốt hơn ạ.

## vanlam1102

các anh chị cho e hỏi chút.
Motor step 2 pha TQ mới và 5 pha Nhật cũ. loại nào tốt hơn ạ.
tính về giá cả và độ bền ạ. chi phí thay thế. ổn định khi chạy máy ( mất bước, hư hỏng driver )
e cám ơn các anh chị nhiều ạ.

----------


## vanquy

em thì nghe mấy anh lớn nói step new china sài ngon hơn mấy con step cũ japan đây bạn

----------


## biết tuốt

roto của step motor là nam châm vĩnh cửu đương nhiên lâu ngày , và trong quá trình sử dụng bị tác động của nhiệt nó bị giảm cường độ từ trường , nên motor sẽ bị giảm momen xoắn ,thế nên người ta mới thải loại ra chứ không ai ngu gì vứt đi
cũng tùy vào yêu cầu mà dùng cho nó kinh tế , 1 step mới china giá 1,5t  trong khi đó step cũ mua " trúng mánh " được khối cái

----------


## Nam CNC

dạ mấy em step của nhật đúng theo thời gian khấu hao là thải ra nghen, nhiều cái máy chắc 1 năm xài 1 lần mà đúng thời gian nó vẩn thải ra chứ không phải nó xì cút hay yếu mới bị thải ra à. So sánh thì hàng japan cũng tùy thương hiệu mà đánh giá thôi, em dùng qua thì thấy stepsyn là ngon nhất , còn vexta em dùng ít nên không đánh giá được . Em chỉ biết là như vầy, anh em mình thì khoái đồ mới, còn bên TQ khoái ráp hàng 2nd của nhật thôi hehehe... tham khảo vài cái máy mini thì thấy TQ tự hào khoe ráp step motor của stepsyn hay pacific USA .

          ---Mấy lần ra chợ mua đồ thấy anh em vác đồ cũ TQ đi mua cái mới giống thế về thay thế chứ chưa thấy ai vác cái con động cơ cũ của nhật mua con khác thay thế. Có 1 điều công nhận là mấy con step mới của TQ cho moment cực cao, cao hơn của nhật nhiều so với cùng kích thước, nhưng về tuổi thọ thì anh em nên đánh giá lại,

----------


## Ga con

Động cơ China cùng kích cỡ không cho moment cao hơn Nhật đời mới đâu anh. Vấn đề là nó ghi thế. Đã có trường hợp người quen làm máy cấp phôi dập, dùng step China 8Nm không chạy nổi, nhưng thay 5pha Pk5913 thông số 6,3Nm chạy ào ào.
So China mới và Japan cũ thì khó nói lắm, còn tùy vào tình trạng con motor cũ nó ra sao. Nếu hàng 2nd mà còn mới tý, trơn tru chưa tháo ra thì đảm bảo hơn đứt China mới cả tính năng và độ bền.
Hàng China chất lượng không đều, có cái ngon có cái dõm ngay khi trong cùng 1 lô. Có người mở ra xem ráp lại bị cạ rotor do mặt bích và thân stator không khít, lỗ móc bạc đạn trên mặt bích cũng không đều, có cái lỏng có cái chặt.
Ưu điểm hàng China là mua bao nhiêu cũng có. Còn hàng Japan thì không phải muốn là có.

----------


## occutit

Tính về độ bền chắc không bằng đồ Japan, còn dễ thay thế thì dễ hơn ạ. Giá cả thì cũng ngang ngang nhau. New china bằng giá japan 2hand bán trên forums. Nói chung xác định 1 năm khấu hao máy xong thì chơi China nó nhanh hơn ^^

----------


## im_atntc

Bác Biêttuốt nói vậy chứ động cơ servo hay vô số thiết bị điện tử khác còn nguyên trên máy đâu có tổn hao từ trường đâu mà sao tụi Nhật nó ngu vứt đi nhiều thế  :Big Grin: . Mà em nghĩ nếu từ trường giảm nhiều thì trên thông tin của nhà sản xuất đưa ra phải ghi NSX-HSD như trên thực phẩm ấy nhỉ, hơi thắc mắc tý  :Confused: ..

----------


## CKD

Thực ra step china có 1001 loại, giá thì cũng 1001 mức giá. Theo kinh nghiệm bản thân khi dùng hàng china thì không bao giờ có vụ hàng ngon mà giá lại rẻ. Ngoài ra thương hiệu & đẳng cấp của thương hiệu cũng ảnh hưởng rất lớn. Một số tiêu chí đánh giá sơ bộ về đẳng cấp & chất lượng.

- Thương hiệu, có website, có cung cấp speck đầy đủ không?. Có bản tiếng anh, pháp, đức không? Cái này thì chỉ một vài thương hiệu là có tới mức này. Vì để tiết kiệm chi phí.. những thương hiệu nhỏ thường không làm tới nơi tới chốn vì thị trường chủ yếu cho nội địa. Một số dòng sản phẩm chỉ dành riêng cho thị trường âu/mĩ. Được một số nhóm/tổ chức ở mĩ bảo lãnh thì chất lượng vượt trội. Có thể xem là hàng OEM cho riêng thị truong2 này.

- Giá.. đương nhiên luôn đúng. Nhưng nếu hàng có thương hiệu thì.. giá cao hơn nhiều, chất lượng hơn một ít. Nhưng được cái về độ ổn định thì hàng có thương hiệu thì ổn định hơn nhiều so với không thương hiệu.

- Người bán.. cả ở china lẫn VN. Nếu mua ở china. Theo kinh nghiệm của mình là phải đánh giá tổng quan xem shop đó bán nhiều mặt hàng có thương hiệu không? Nếu bán hàng lèo tèo giá rẻ thì hàng thương hiệu.. có thể chỉ là hàng nhái  :Big Grin: . Nếu mua qua phân phối ở VN thì cũng khó.. nếu người bán có chế độ bảo hành thì tốt hơn.

- Một số shop lớn.. có ghi rỏ hàng tốt cho thị trường quốc tế & hàng giá rẻ cho nội địa. Cái mày mình chưa test xem khác nhau thế nào.. nhưng để chắc ăn mình mua hàng phiên bản quốc tế.

Còn step. Tuổi thọ step ngoài thương hiệu thì có vài yếu tố kỹ thuật chính ảnh hưởng tới.
- Nguyên vật liệu.. ảnh hưởng đến hiệu suất vận hành.
- Chất lượng & độ bền nam châm ảnh hưởng đến độ suy giảm moment theo thời gian.
- Thời gian sử dụng và chế độ làm việc. Nếu thường suyên làm việc với nhiệt độ cao.. thì từ lực giảm dần nên moment cũng sẽ giảm dần.
- Motor đời mới, một số tài liệu gọi là hybrid (phần lớn motor hiện nay). Nhưng hybrid này chỉ là sự lai tạo giữa motor biến từ trở & motor nam châm vĩnh cửu. Tuổi thọ & độ suy giảm moment chậm hơn loại thuần nam châm vĩnh cửu. Còn những step hybrid ra đời trong vài năm gần đây thì cho hiệu năng vận hành có thể sánh ngang servo (tùy vào mục tiêu so sánh) tính năng cao hơn cả dòng alfa step mà mấy bác ở đây hay nhắc tới. Những bộ motor này thì giá tương đương với servo 2hand ở đây chứ không hề rẻ.

----------


## biết tuốt

> Bác Biêttuốt nói vậy chứ động cơ servo hay vô số thiết bị điện tử khác còn nguyên trên máy đâu có tổn hao từ trường đâu mà sao tụi Nhật nó ngu vứt đi nhiều thế . Mà em nghĩ nếu từ trường giảm nhiều thì trên thông tin của nhà sản xuất đưa ra phải ghi NSX-HSD như trên thực phẩm ấy nhỉ, hơi thắc mắc tý ..


yếu đi là theo lý thuyết bác  :Wink:   nam châm vĩnh cửu mất từ tính theo thời gian , đây là sự thật không chối cái  :Wink:   ,em đâu có ý chê hàng bãi đâu ? bác nói như trách em vậy chứ , em cũng đang dùng mà
tại sao bọn nhật và bọn tư bẩn nó vứt đi em có thể giải thích lý do mà các bác đã biết tỏng ra rồi:
1, khấu hao hết tài sản , phá sản doanh nghiệp v,,v
2,mất độ chính xác của các thiết bị cơ khí , nó bán con máy đó cho việt nam ta còn lãi hơn ngồi tháo tháo bán đồ cũ bên đó ai mua??? mà bọn nó bảo vệ môi trường kinh lắm , bác vứt cái máy này ra bãi là bác mất tiền để bảo vệ môi trường , chứ như ở việt nam ta vứt ra chưa đầy 5 phút có án mạng do tranh chấp  :Wink:

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

tùy người nào thích gì thì xài đó thôi, nếu cần số lượng nhiều thì chỉ có hàng TQ thôi,hàng Nhật cũ thì phải gom,lâu lâu mới về vài sọt

----------


## im_atntc

@ bác Biếttuốt: ak..em nào có ý trách móc bác, tưởng bác chê hàng Nhật nên chọc bác tý thui đó mà..  :Big Grin:

----------

